# Поделитесь подтвержденным примером излечения грыжи, протрузии. Поможем друг другу!



## Тайболит (19 Фев 2012)

Появилось много рекламы об излечении грыж.
Кто может поделиться подтвержденными МРТ и заключением случаями, помогите другим.

Просьба - только факты!
С уважением, Тайболит.


----------



## Тайболит (19 Фев 2012)

На сколько я сам проанализировал ситуацию на рынке услуг безоперационного и безмедикаментозного устранения грыж, протрузий, то наиболее близко к решению вопроса подошли Данилов, Бобырь, Стайер-клиника.
Но, только приблизились.
Подтвержденные МРТ результаты видим пока только у Данилова и то в его личной публикации.
Но, все они, как три слепых мудреца из притчи, которые подошли к слону с разных сторон и утверждают - ..
-один, подошедший сзади и нащупавший хвост - утверждает, что слон - это веревка.
-другой, подошедший спереди и нащупавший хобот - говорит, что слон это мягкая труба,
- а третий, нащупавщий сбоку ногу - твердит, что слон - это колонна...

Так и здесь. Никто из троих не достиг 100 процентного результата в своем методе, но не хотят услышать друг друга и обойти слона со всех сторон, что бы открылась истина.
Может мы здесь подойдем ближе к истинному решению проблемы безоперационного устранения *дегенеративно-дистрофического процесса *в позвоночнике,

А не к отключению сигнальной лампочки утечки масла в двигателе в виде блокады боли уколами, пиявками и усекновению проблемы...
С уважением, Тайболит.


----------



## Volkmont (19 Фев 2012)

Здравствуйте! Вопрос поставили конкретно, хотя и очень дипломатично. А как лично вы оцениваете ситуацию на рынке оказания услуг (без указания имён), резюмируя ваш анализ, так сказать одним словом?


----------



## Тайболит (19 Фев 2012)

См.выше...


----------



## gudkov (19 Фев 2012)

Грыжи прекрасно "устраняются" без всяческого участия Даниловых, Дикулей, Бобырей и т.п., посредством естественных репаративных процессов человеческого организма. А вот то что вышеперечисленные не брезгуют приписывать себе результаты эти естественных процессов, то да имеет место быть. На данный момент както повлиять на грыжу (ее размер и т.п.) нет никаких способов кроме хирургического.


----------



## abelar (20 Фев 2012)

Тайболит написал(а):


> Кто может поделиться подтвержденными МРТ и заключением случаями, помогите другим..


Вероятно, Вы имеете ввиду поделиться данными катамнеза? (это по-правильному называете то, что хотите получить?)
Для начала,
-нужно уговорить бывшего пациента, у которого ничего не болит, не пьян и в своем уме, сделать *за* *свой счет* МРТ  через год после абсолютного выздоровления !
-уговорить доктора оплатить МРТ обследование выздровшего пациента.
-уговорить доктора, оплатившего из своего кармана МРТ, отдать все результаты (вместе с деньгами) какому-то хлыщу из интернета, поддавшись на понтовое "слабо".


----------



## abelar (20 Фев 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> На данный момент както повлиять на грыжу (ее размер и т.п.) нет никаких способов кроме хирургического.


Это у вас нет никаких способов. У циркача  Дикуля нет. У Стайера нет. У самовлюбленного копипастре Данилова нет. А, у многих консультантов этого форума - есть. Не нужно обижать докторов


----------



## Volkmont (20 Фев 2012)

abelar написал(а):


> Это у вас нет никаких способов. У циркача Дикуля нет. У Стайера нет. У самовлюбленного копипастре Данилова нет. А, у многих консультантов этого форума - есть. Не нужно обижать докторов


Прошу извинить, если неумышленно огорчу, а не правильнее ли будет сказать "у некоторых консультантов"?


----------



## Тайболит (20 Фев 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> . Точно. Или ждать когда удача в виде вихря просквозит. Тут главное не спать, успеть ухватить.


 
Не связывайтесь с ними...


----------



## abelar (20 Фев 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> Прошу извинить, если неумышленно огорчу, а не правильнее ли будет сказать "у некоторых консультантов"?


Я вообще хотел написать : " у очень не многих консультантов...", но врожденная скромност и характерная для меня деликатность, не позволяют.....


----------



## abelar (20 Фев 2012)

Тайболит написал(а):


> Не связывайтесь с ними...


Почему же? Денег жалко? А, вы попробуйте. Свяжитесь с участниками форума, которые выкладывали снимки МРТ с грыжами. Обратитесь с просьбой прислать снимки через 6 месяцев после лечения. Думаю,они вам не откажут...


----------



## Тайболит (20 Фев 2012)

Просьба - только факты!
С уважением, Тайболит.


----------



## gudkov (20 Фев 2012)

abelar написал(а):


> А, у многих консультантов этого форума - есть. Не нужно обижать докторов



Непосредственно на грыжу, физически? Ее размер?))) На симптомы в виде боли и т.п., возмоно, но никак не на сам пролапс.


----------



## abelar (20 Фев 2012)

Какой -там размер?!!!! Была 12 мм - и нету!


----------



## gudkov (20 Фев 2012)

abelar написал(а):


> Какой -там размер?!!!! Была 12 мм - и нету!



Благодаря "белым братьям" очень возможно за полгодика, но причем тут врачи)


----------



## abelar (20 Фев 2012)

Где врачи при ком? Переформулируйте вопрос. Желательно в логике развития темы обсуждения.


----------



## Тайболит (21 Фев 2012)

А теперь - еще раз обращаюсь к выздоровевшим после грыж пациентам поделиться историей счасливого успешного  избавлением от грыжи или протрузии.
И к специалистам, независимо от образования и ранга, владеющим реальной ВОССТАНАВЛИВАЮЩЕЙ техникой устранения ДДП в виде так называемых грыж и протрузий - поделиться знаниями или обозначить, хотя бы, что Вы возьметесь устранить грыжу до конца Вашей методикой.

- Миссия этой темы - объединить усилия в борьбе с этим недугом!

С уважением, Тайболит.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Фев 2012)

https://www.medhouse.ru/forums/19/


----------



## Тайболит (22 Фев 2012)

-нужно уговорить бывшего пациента, у которого ничего не болит, не пьян и в своем уме, сделать *за* *свой счет* МРТ через год после абсолютного выздоровления !
-уговорить *доктора оплатит*ь МРТ обследование выздровшего пациента.
-уговорить* доктора, оплатившего из своего кармана* МРТ, отдать все результаты (вместе с деньгами) какому-то хлыщу из интернета, поддавшись на понтовое "слабо".[/quote]


Абелар, если вы врач и можете решить проблему, обозначенную в теме, но вам нужны для этого деньги - просто так и скажите. Врачи всегда брали деньги.
-Так мы их вам дадим!
И клиентов всех с форума к Вам направим.
Вам только стоит написать - " Да, я утраняю ДДП в виде грыж.
И берусь за любого обратившегося со 100% гарантией. И вот положительная статистика излеченных мной пациентов..

Люди Вам последнее отдадут - не только какие то 6000р. за снимок


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (22 Фев 2012)

Тайболит написал(а):


> А теперь - еще раз обращаюсь к выздоровевшим после грыж пациентам поделиться историей счасливого успешного избавлением от грыжи или протрузии.
> И к специалистам, независимо от образования и ранга, владеющим реальной ВОССТАНАВЛИВАЮЩЕЙ техникой устранения ДДП в виде так называемых грыж и протрузий - поделиться знаниями или обозначить, хотя бы, что Вы возьметесь устранить грыжу до конца Вашей методикой.


Вам "накидать"ссылок на подобные, уж простите, пустые темки, которые имеют место быть периодически на форуме? Перечитала несколько раз посты... Вы чего изволите? Поделиться мыслями о безнадёжности своего положения, о невозможности излечения, о своём негодовании, разочаровании.... смысл темы?


> Миссия этой темы - объединить усилия в борьбе с этим недугом!


- а миссия этого форума - другая?))


> поделиться знаниями или обозначить, хотя бы, что Вы возьметесь устранить грыжу до конца Вашей методикой.


- так, слегка "хотя бы"."Дорогу осилит идущий!(с) - не ждущий. У-Д-А-Ч-И.


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (22 Фев 2012)

> Люди Вам последнее отдадут - не только какие то 6000р. за снимок


-Боже, я даже  не знала , что Уважаемый доктор Абелар подрабатывает на  аппарате  МРТ в свободное от пациентов время.
ну что же Вы пишите такую ерунду....как дети в самом деле...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Фев 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> "Центры по обезболиванию"!!!!!!!!!!


...снятию отека, устранения неполных реакций саногенеза, восстановления биомеханики суставов"


----------



## abelar (22 Фев 2012)

> "Тайболит, post: 96553, member: 12936Абелар, если вы врач и можете решить проблему, обозначенную в теме, но вам нужны для этого деньги - просто так и скажите. .
> -Так мы их вам дадим!


Ну, смотри, браток. Я тебя за язык не тянул.....


----------



## gudkov (22 Фев 2012)

abelar написал(а):


> Где врачи при ком? Переформулируйте вопрос. Желательно в логике развития темы обсуждения.



Переформулирую))) Вы утверждаете, что врач может воздействовать непосредственно на размер грыжевого выпячивания (пролапса, выпавшей пульпы). Не просветите каким образом, кроме оперативного вмешательства конечно?


----------



## gudkov (22 Фев 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ...снятию отека, устранения неполных реакций саногенеза, восстановления биомеханики суставов"



Да, да, да полностью согласен))) Но все это никак не окажет непосредственного влияния на размер выпавшего куска пульпы. Да впрочем вы как раз и поддерживали данную точку зрения. А вот доктора Абелара я пардон  не пойму, он както витиевато говорит о способности врачей повлиять на размер грыжы, возможно конечно имея ввиду ее симптомы, но тем не менее, звучит странно))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Фев 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Но все это никак не окажет непосредственного влияния на размер выпавшего куска пульпы. Да впрочем вы как раз и поддерживали данную точку зрения.


Тут вот в чем тонкость, при наличии отека, постоянной ишемии, спазма микроциркуляторного русла мы не получим желаемого лизиса пульпы, мы получим спайки с последующей необходимостью невролиза. Помните снимки нашей форумчанки с лизисом грыжи за пол года, так вот,  для быстрого устранения должны быть соответствующие условия и далеко не всегда эти условия присутствуют, именно в таких случаях нужен тот кто умеет эти условия создать...


----------



## Тайболит (23 Фев 2012)

Наталия Владиславовна написал(а):


> -Боже, я даже не знала , что Уважаемый доктор Абелар подрабатывает на аппарате МРТ в свободное от пациентов время.
> ну что же Вы пишите такую ерунду....как дети в самом деле...


 
Сами снимки ничего не стоят. В интернете их надергать можно миллион.
Снимки должны быть доказательством, что специалист берется вылечить (восстановить функцию поврежденного диска, и возврат пациента к нормальной жизнедеятельности) без медикаментов и операций.
Выложить хотя бы один снимок. Привести статистику скольким из обратившихся восстановлен диск(и).
И сказать - Да, я берусь. Гарантирую.
Ответы вроде - приезжайте, посмотрим, со смайликом, не подойдут.

И вот, заранее даю такому специалисту *пациента, который все отдаст за восстановление.*
А пока ее на форуме уже не первый год только многозначительными расспросами кормят.
А она уже и инвалидом за это время стала.
А обращалась за помощью еще здоровой.
Вот ее недавнее обращение в понедельник-
- Я на 100проц инвалидности с остеохондрозом и грыжами 2мя по руски 1группа.*все отдалабы что встать и жить без боли как человек.всем желаю здоровья *​katerina1, Понедельник в 19:27  В теме -Инвалидность при остеохондрозе -

И снимки который раз уже присылает по запросам с сайта-http://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/95/view

С уважением, Тайболит.


----------



## Тайболит (23 Фев 2012)

abelar написал(а):


> Ну, смотри, браток. Я тебя за язык не тянул.....


 
Да не вопрос. Вот первый пациент. Берите. *katerina1*
Я на 100проц инвалидности с остеохондрозом и грыжами 2мя по руски 1группа.все отдалабы что встать и жить без боли как человек.всем желаю здоровья​katerina1, Понедельник в 19:27


----------



## Тайболит (23 Фев 2012)

abelar написал(а):


> Ну, смотри, браток. Я тебя за язык не тянул.....


 
Вот ее снимки  https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/95/view

Вот ее тема https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4908/
Вот что результаты обследования https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4908/
Вот что она пишет -

Очень прошу помоги разобраться с грыжей l4-l5, так как живу в израиле - не могу получить однозначной оценки моей болячки. Не знаю что делать. У меня грыжа, размер не знаю, так как в израиле на МРТ не пишут размер. Написанно грыжа l4-l5 с давлением на эпедуральный мешок. Еще год назад писали протрузия - сейчас истенная грыжа.

Боль по нижней части позвоночника, облость кресца больше слева и есть чувтво давления, как при родовых потугах. Извините, не знаю как еще это описать. Иногда мгновенная острая боль по всему тазу, при неосторожном движении! Такое состояние уже 3 месяца. В основном лежу и немного передвигаюсь по квартире. Принимала деклафинак в свечах, мази разные, трамодекс от боли - не проходит....
Еще было ощущение, что в позвоночнике что-то двигаеться - боль при этом дичайшая!На одном ренгене ортопед увидел кроме грыжи спондилистезис, а другой ортопед -не видит ничего!

Сначала болел ствол позвоночника и правая ягодица, теперь, после (движения в позвоночнике) болит ствол позвоночника, крестец и левая ягодица! Плюс вся нога левая, как струна натянута. Помогите разобраться пожалуйста. Готова выложить свежее мрт и ренгеновские снимки. Спасибо огромное.​katerina1, 28 сен 2010 Пожаловаться
#1 Мне нравится Ответить


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Фев 2012)

Тайболит написал(а):


> Сами снимки ничего не стоят.


так что мешает вам связаться с самим пациентом? На одном из снимков позвоночник человека которы пришел на форум и после лечения по её согласию были размещены снимки, есть желание пообщаться лично. не вопрос, давайте я спрошу у неё, если она не против я дам ссылку на её профиль.



Тайболит написал(а):


> И вот, заранее даю такому специалисту *пациента, который все отдаст за восстановление.*
> А пока ее на форуме уже не первый год только многозначительными расспросами кормят.
> А она уже и инвалидом за это время стала.
> А обращалась за помощью еще здоровой.
> ...


 
вас лично пациентка уполномочила быть её промоутером, или это ваша личная инициатива? Вы лично говорили с Катериной об этом? Мы делаем максиму что в наших скромных силах, консультирование по сети крайне ограниченно по возможностям. Но даже оно многим помогло могу предоставить  примеры.


----------



## katerina1 (23 Фев 2012)

спасибо за желание мне помочь ув.


> *Тайболит *


 но я живу далеко от врачей форума.но что касаеться помощи от них..я имею в виду КАНКРЕТНОЙ помощи через данный форум их вклад неизмерим прошу больше не вступать в споры ссылаясь на мой случий.мне и в правду сдесь помогают даже больше чем на месте врачи.а то что лечить на растоянии пока не научились это не вина врачей.они не волшебники.я конкретно врачам форума слепо и полностью даверяю свою жизньмечтаю попасть лично на прием что и обязательно сделаю.с ув катерина1


----------



## Тайболит (23 Фев 2012)

Игорю Зинчуку спасибо за ссылку на свои возможности


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> https://www.medhouse.ru/forums/19/


 
 Остальным еще раз напоминаю тему:
Кто может поделиться подтвержденными МРТ и заключением случаями, помогите другим.

Просьба - только факты!
С уважением, Тайболит.


----------

